# DW Yes or No ? Kia Concept



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Simply Yes or No ?


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

no not for me i'm afraid


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

No - yet another minging coloured car! I swear you guys search for, brown/orange/mustard shades on purpose!

Hideous


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Car yes, colour no.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes from me.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep :thumb:


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Quite like the colour. Yes from me. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

I like the idea of it yes.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

No thanks


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Looks like a futuristic muscle car.... yes from me.


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes from me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes, AND I like the colour as well!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Nope too much like a sirocco which needs updating


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

BIG NO,its a bloody toy..


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes like it.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

The colour and the A pillar make it look a little retro but it's fairly generic. I also see no point in adding styling features that can never make it to production - I'm assuming the lights are way too low to be legal. That makes the whole front end redundant. And it has the signature Kia 'Blakey from On The Buses' grill.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Provisionally yes, though I would like to see it from all angles to be sure.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

It's a No from me. Quite boring really. Looks like it has been designed by committee.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

they look like the took it from the cars


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

No but amazing how far kia designs have came on in recent years

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Its only because its a german designer..the interior still way back in design and quality compared to common cars like vw,peugeot,nissan.


----------

